# Raid Driver Card-silicon Image



## walker78 (Mar 28, 2005)

I wonder if anybody could HELP ME to get a driver for my RAID CARD. The card has SILICON IMAGE chip on it and a sticker that says - SD-SIL680-RAID. I would really appreciate YOUR HELP - when I bought the card I think it came with a floppy disc that I cannoat find it now - stupid me. Anyway any HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED - Andrew


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Win98/ME
http://www.siliconimage.com/support/supportsearchresults.aspx?pid=31&cid=3&ctid=2&osid=6&

WinXP/2K
http://www.siliconimage.com/support/supportsearchresults.aspx?pid=31&cid=3&ctid=2&osid=4&


----------



## BetoV (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks, it was of great help for me too.


----------

